# Eisbaer 360 Temp Problem



## Brackenwalsh (25. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

hab ein Problem mit meinem 3700x und den Temps. Verstehe nur nicht warum genau.

Eisbaer:
idle 45-55c
Games 70c+ 
Cinebench 90c+ 

Wraith Kühler:
Idle unter 40c
Games hab ich nicht getestet
Cinebench max 70c

Im August wie ich die Cpu gekauft habe waren die Temps bei ca. 34-36c idle und last meistens nicht über 60c. 

Hab den Eisbaer schon mehrmals neu installiert. Pumpe läuft auch. 

Keine Ahnung was ich da noch machen könnte.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2019)

check mal die pumpendrezahl mit hwinfo. lass die lüfter mal volle pulle laufen.


----------



## Brackenwalsh (25. Dezember 2019)

Pumpendrehzahl hab ich über mainboard geregelt, selbst max. bringt da keinen Unterschied. Und an ist sie da man die dann deutlich hört. Lüfter das gleiche. 

Hab jetzt nochmal mit dem Anpressdruck vom Kühler etwas variiert macht auch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ZakMc (25. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte exakt das gleiche Problem. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, einschicken oder auseinander bauen, reinigen neu befüllen. Ich habe meine zerlegt und bei der Gelegenheit ein Tempsensor verbaut. Läuft wieder perfekt. Habe ca 2 Stunden für alles gebraucht.


----------



## radeon2g (25. Dezember 2019)

Hab das schon im anderen Thread geantwortet

Hab auch den Eisbaer 360.


CPU AMD Ryzen 5 Ryzen 3600x@4,2 GHz
MB ROG Crosshair VI Hero
Grafikkarte Nvidia RTX Gigabyte 2070 Super Gaming OC
Radiator oben Lüfter Push

idle 35-37c

Heaven Benchmark 1920x1080 DX 11 Ultra Quality Extreme Tessellation 45-48c
Valley Benchmark 1920x1080 DX 11 Ultra Quality 45-48c
Superposition Benchmark 1080p Extreme DX 40-49c
Atomic Heart Demo 1920x1080 40-56c
3D Mark Spy Time Extreme 50-53c
3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra 50-53c
Cinebench 69c

PC ist aber noch nicht optimiert von den Spannungen (Offset,...)

Zum Vergleich

Hier die Daten von meinen Kollegen
CPU AMD Ryzen 2700x
MB MSI X470 Pro Carbon
AIO Wasserkühler NZXT Kraken X62
Radiator Front  Lüfter Push

Idle 29c
Games 45-55

Im Moment mit Orginal Halterung. Corsair AM4 Halterung ist bestellt.


----------



## ZakMc (26. Dezember 2019)

Hast du deine Lüfterdrehzahl mal erhöht?


----------



## Metamorph83 (1. Januar 2020)

radeon2g schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum Vergleich
> 
> ...



Der zockt hundertprozentig mit vsync oder die graka bottlenecked dermaßen, dass die CPU gar nicht arbeiten braucht. Die Kraken 62 hatte ich selber mal mit nem Ryzen 2700x, bei ordentlicher Last kühlt die niemals unter 65°-75° Grad, the same übrigens bei meinem Kollegen mit seinem Intel... Wir zocken allerdings in WQHD mit 144hz Screens... 

On Topic, die Temps sind definitiv zu hoch. Schon mal geguckt ob du die Folie vom CPU Kühler runter genommen hast (Schutzfolie Wärmeleitpaste), ist mir mal in hektik auch passiert 

Ansonsten sollte die Pumpe nicht zu schnell laufen, sonst kann der Block die Temperatur nur bedingt an den WK abgeben...  60-70% Drehzahl sind gute Richtwerte... 

Aktuell hab ich eine Fractal Design s36 Celsius 360er Aio mit Wingboost 3 rgb Lüftern drauf.

Idle: 28° Grad
Gaming ( Anspruchsvolle Titel): 58°-63°
Prime/Cinebench: rund 70°

Hab das in einem Lian Li und gechillte Lüfterdrehzahlen, da ich silent mag... 700-800 Umdrehungen... 
Damit du mal eine Orientierung hast wo du in etwa liegen solltest. 
Übrigens die Celsius ist theoretisch erweiterbar...


----------

